# Sichern, Vergleichen, Dokumentieren, Versionieren in der Automatisierungstechnik



## Rama83 (4 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
  ich arbeite in einem Maschinenbauunternehemen. Wir sind derzeit 2 Programmierer. Bei 2 oder mehr Leuten muss man ja schon sehen das man immer alle Projekte und alles was dazugehört Zentral ablegt und wenn man auf Baustelle fährt sich vorher alles vom Server auf den PC welchen man mit nimmt draufpackt. Dann kommt es vor das man irgendwelche Änderungen nicht nachvollziehen kann weil sich beim Archivieren irgendwelche Dateinamen geändert haben und und und. Viele kennen das Problem bestimmt.
  Wie macht ihr das so dass immer alle dieselben Stände und so haben. Also nicht nur rein Step7 sondern auch Dokumente, Excel Tabellen usw.
  Arbeitet jemand mit dem Programm VersionDog?
  Das ist so ähnlich wie vison work. Mit diesem Programm habe ich bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
  Gruß Rama


----------



## bike (4 März 2011)

Rama83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich arbeite in einem Maschinenbauunternehemen. Wir sind derzeit 2 Programmierer. Bei 2 oder mehr Leuten muss man ja schon sehen das man immer alle Projekte und alles was dazugehört Zentral ablegt und wenn man auf Baustelle fährt sich vorher alles vom Server auf den PC welchen man mit nimmt draufpackt. Dann kommt es vor das man irgendwelche Änderungen nicht nachvollziehen kann weil sich beim Archivieren irgendwelche Dateinamen geändert haben und und und. Viele kennen das Problem bestimmt.



Dafür gibt es Versionsverwaltungssysteme.

Wir verwenden SVN, das ist für alle Dokumente sinnvoll. Hatten aber auch schon MKS oder ähnliche im Einsatz. Doch SVN ist kostenlos und für alles zu verwenden, wobei wir bei den kommerziellen Produkten keine so ganz guten Erfahrungen hatten. 
Jede Frage oder Änderung oder neuer Patch bzw der Wartungsvertrag kostet.

Aber viel wichtiger ist es, dass ihr euch selbst Regeln gebt was wann wie abgelegt wird.
Ein Projekt heißt bei uns immer gleich nur eben mit Versionsnummer oder Datum sind verschieden.
Für Dokumentation ist es wichtig, dass ihr bei der Vergabe von Namen die selbe Sprache sprecht.



bike


P.S: Sufu hier ist auch ein guter Tipp


----------



## iPDI (9 März 2011)

Rama83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich arbeite in einem Maschinenbauunternehemen. Wir sind derzeit 2 Programmierer. Bei 2 oder mehr Leuten muss man ja schon sehen das man immer alle Projekte und alles was dazugehört Zentral ablegt und wenn man auf Baustelle fährt sich vorher alles vom Server auf den PC welchen man mit nimmt draufpackt. Dann kommt es vor das man irgendwelche Änderungen nicht nachvollziehen kann weil sich beim Archivieren irgendwelche Dateinamen geändert haben und und und. Viele kennen das Problem bestimmt.
> Wie macht ihr das so dass immer alle dieselben Stände und so haben. Also nicht nur rein Step7 sondern auch Dokumente, Excel Tabellen usw.
> Arbeitet jemand mit dem Programm VersionDog?
> ...




was spricht denn gegen version works, wenn du damit gute erfahrungen gemacht hast?!

wir benützen auch vw und haben nichts zu bemängeln....


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 März 2011)

Bei mir ist die Konstellation ähnlich. Maschinenbau und wir sind zu zweit...
Ich denke bei dieser überschaubaren Anzahl von Personen kann man sich sehr leicht einige Reglen aufstellen und kommt ohne zusätzliche Software aus.

Wir haben festgelegt, dass es zu jedem Projekt einen Ordner (auf dem Server) mit der Maschinen-Nummer gibt. Dort liegen dann alle Dateien zu dem Projekt. Die Ordner darin haben dann im Namen V2.0 oder V2.1 etc.

Bei größeren Änderungen wird der Index vor dem Punkt geändert. V2.8 -> V3.0. Dazu gibt es ein .doc in dem zu jeder neuen Version eingetragen wird, wer, wann, was und warum etwas geändert wurde.


----------



## bike (9 März 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich denke bei dieser überschaubaren Anzahl von Personen kann man sich sehr leicht einige Reglen aufstellen und kommt ohne zusätzliche Software aus.



Denn es muss auch immer klar sein, dass ein Versionsverwaltungssystem Pflege und  Wartung braucht. 
Da werden dann Kapazitäten benötigt die  nur Kosten verursachen.
Einige Tausend Euro für so etwas ausgeben? 
Ich würde es mir überlegen und besser den Mitarbeitern das Geld zu kommen lassen.



bike


----------



## ThomasH (29 Januar 2015)

Es lohnt sich ein Blick auf www.versiondog.de zu machen! 
Für den Maschinenbauer haben wir inzwischen eine S7 und RSLogix Standard-Bibliotheksverwaltung programmiert. 
Standards können versionniert werden und bei Verwendung in Projekten speichert versiondog welcher Standard in welcher Version in welches Kundenprojekt verbaut wurde!


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2015)

Gut, dass du einen fast vier Jahren alten Thread wieder auskramst.
Von und zu Versions dog gibt es verschiedene Erfahrungen.
Der Autobauer in Wolfsburg fährt damit nicht so echt gut.
Wenn ich die Versionen die frisch ausgechecked wurden in die Hand bekomme, da gehen mir die letzten Haare aus.

Versionieren ist nicht allein die Frage eines Programmes, sondern es geht darum, dass die Programmierer sich an Regeln halten.
Das beste Programm hilft nichts gegen Programmierer.
Es geht nur mit den Programmierern.


bike


----------



## Cirio_iMes (5 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

schau dir doch mal das Anlagendokumentations- , Anlagenrückdokumentations- und Projektierungstool PLSDOC an. Damit können Änderungen revisionssicher rückdokumentiert werden und Änderungen im Leitsystem werden automatisch rückdokumentiert und in einem HTML-Framework ausgegeben. Das Tool ist multiprojektfähig und multiuserfähig, d.h. eine beliebige Anzahl von Benutzern können zentral Projektieren und Dokumentieren.

Mfg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2022)

Backupmanager schrieb:


> Auch Online-/Offline Vegleiche werden durchgeführt und Dokumentiert.


Welche Steuerungen werden unterstützt?
Welche Robotersysteme?
Welche HMI Systeme?


----------



## trobo (29 Juni 2022)

Backupmanager schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen :=)
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es zu versiondog eine Alternative. Die Software eguide4DATA basiert auf dem neusten Stand der Technik. Die Software ist voll skalierbar und Modular aufgebaut. D.h. man kann diese als kleines Unternehmen bis hin zum Konzern einsetzten. Die größe bestimmt hierbei den Preis. :=)
> 
> ...


Stellt doch einfach mal eure Software in "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" vor, am besten gleich mit Screenshots und einer Liste der Funktionen  Da wäre allen am meisten geholfen


----------

